# Seniors ???



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

In my signature pics, Sammy was 9 and Danny was 7 (both just a couple months away from their next birthday when those pics were taken, I might add, so I guess they were technically 8 and 10). Neither guy looked or acted too much like seniors... my 3 year old has more white on his face than either of them had... 

I asked my vet to clarify what the age brackets are in their opinion -

0-12 months = Puppy
12-24 months = young dog
2-8 years = adult dog
8-10 = senior dog
10+ = geriatric


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I understand what you are saying. Many dogs have a lot of energy and playfulness well into their senior years. I've noticed, though, that Penny's spurts of goofiness are farther apart and don't last as long. 

Also, as dogs age, their nutritional needs change. Their medical needs change. The senior section, imho, is geared toward addressing these types of questions and solutions. Just as the puppy section helps people exchange ideas for making puppyhood a quality adventure, the senior section helps make the last half of our Goldens lives a better quality and hopefully healthier and longer.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I would just like to add that nothing warms my heart more (not even puppies!) than to hear stories and see pics of the older dogs playing and acting silly.:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our vet considers Goldens to be senior at age 7, given the average age of mortality is now 11.8, so I've been posting about Toby in the Senior section, even though he isn't 8 until early next year. Ooops!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

The 'average' life span takes into account all the Goldens who die way too young. That lowers the average and makes it sound really awful that most dogs won't make it to twelve. However, statistically, most dogs who make it to 11 WILL make it to 12 unless they already have some medical problem that is in the end stages.

I think every one should post in the forum they like best. I know I love hearing about all the Goldens no matter what forum they are in.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Our vet considers Goldens to be senior at age 7, given the average age of mortality is now 11.8, so I've been posting about Toby in the Senior section, even though he isn't 8 until early next year. Ooops!


Mine does too, my Roxy turns 7 this year, so she will be considered a Senior girl already. Time sure flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Mine does too, my Roxy turns 7 this year, so she will be considered a Senior girl already. Time sure flies when you're having fun.


She said that since Goldens seem to have a higher propensity for cancer she feels more comfortable starting Goldens on the clinic's senior protocol a year or two earlier. For us this means more blood work, twice annual visits, with added emphasis on things like cataracts, heart health, anal sac/gland checks, etc. I'm fine with it because the sooner we catch anything brewing, the better.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> She said that since Goldens seem to have a higher propensity for cancer she feels more comfortable starting Goldens on the clinic's senior protocol a year or two earlier. For us this means more blood work, twice annual visits, with added emphasis on things like cataracts, heart health, anal sac/gland checks, etc. I'm fine with it because the sooner we catch anything brewing, the better.


I think that's a great idea, it never hurts to be prepared.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am probably over sensitive to this since my rescue specializes in older and special needs dogs. I am always so shocked when someone says they have a really old dog and when I get there to pick her up, she turns out to be 8. But I guess I am even more shocked when I go to pick up a dog that someone has had since it was a puppy and now it's 15 and they no longer have time for it. :no: I would have liked to have seen someone try and convince JOY she was geriatric at 12, now Erin, she would have qualified...maybe:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember being quite taken aback the first time someone referred to my dog as a "senior." She was probably 7 or 8. She didn't look like a senior. She didn't act like a senior. It was probably my vet, probably talking about food and suggesting it might be worth switching to senior formula. I remember it really hitting me, like, you are NOT going to have this dog forever. 

I guess it really started to sink in 3 summers ago (she was almost 8 then), when I could see the toll the heat was having on her and her arthritis. BUT - thanks to a great supplement and a great NSAID, this record-setting hot summer has been her best of the past 3 years! No limp, and she has lots of happy energy. 

Yesterday, I was out in the common area of our townhouses giving Tee a hose bath, and just as I finished and was getting the towels to dry her, which sets off happy zoomies for some reason, a guy came through the back gate. He told me he had a Golden who lived to _17.5_, and that when his dog was 11 (my dog turns 11 next month), he looked exactly like my girl. I was pretty thrilled to hear that.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> I would just like to add that nothing warms my heart more (not even puppies!) than to hear stories and see pics of the older dogs playing and acting silly.:


 
Does that mean that at 64 I am still a puppy at heart?
I still dance and play with my dogs,but sometimes will pay for it latter.......LOL

I do agree with you, I have two seniors and Erica can take on any one, she nailed my Mom's Belgium Shepherd to the ground over a stuffy toy and she is half her weight.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I couldn't agree more!! I was very offended when someone referred to Max as extremely elderly. Like we were supposed to just let him go on not eating and should just put him to sleep. The sugar faces are precious beyond words!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The other day we had a guy come by to give us an estimate for some repairs we need at the house and Toby did his best to jump up to the guy's face and kiss him (I know, I know, I should train him better :uhoh::doh:, but.....we continually try). The guy asked me how old he was and when I said almost 8 he was amazed and thought Toby was just a puppy.  He obviously didn't focus on his sugar face but was basing his opinion solely on Toby's energy levels!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I love incidences like this and with Goldens, it can happen quite a lot. I always tell them "You should have seen her BEFORE she calmed down!" LOL



Dallas Gold said:


> The other day we had a guy come by to give us an estimate for some repairs we need at the house and Toby did his best to jump up to the guy's face and kiss him (I know, I know, I should train him better :uhoh::doh:, but.....we continually try). The guy asked me how old he was and when I said almost 8 he was amazed and thought Toby was just a puppy.  He obviously didn't focus on his sugar face but was basing his opinion solely on Toby's energy levels!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I came across this article yesterday about new research about calculating your dog's age:

Calculating the Real Age of Your Dog - NYTimes.com

Most people think that one dog year equals seven human years. But according to WebMD, your dog’s real age is not that simple:
Dogs mature more quickly than children in the first couple of years. So the first year of a dog’s life is equal to about 15 human years, rather than seven.
Size and breed also influence the rate at which a dog ages. Although smaller dogs tend to live longer than larger dogs, they may mature more quickly in the first few years of life. A large dog may mature more slowly at first but already be considered elderly at age 5. Small and toy breeds don’t become “seniors” until around age 10. Medium-size breeds are somewhere in the middle in terms of maturation and life span.​To find out how old your dog really is, check out WebMD’s dog age calculation chart, which estimates your dog’s equivalent human age based on how old it is and whether it is a small, medium or large breed.

Here's the link to the chart in case it doesn't work for you in that article:
Dog Age Calculator in Human Years


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> I guess it really started to sink in 3 summers ago (she was almost 8 then), when I could see the toll the heat was having on her and her arthritis. BUT - thanks to a *great supplement* and a great NSAID, this record-setting hot summer has been her best of the past 3 years! No limp, and she has lots of happy energy.


My girl's 10 and this year the heat has really gotten to her. Fortunately, mobility wise, she gets along pretty well. I was curious as to what sort of supplement you were using. 



Sweet Girl said:


> Yesterday, I was out in the common area of our townhouses giving Tee a hose bath, and just as I finished and was getting the towels to dry her, which sets off happy zoomies for some reason, a guy came through the back gate. He told me he had a Golden who lived to _*17.5*_, and that when his dog was 11 (my dog turns 11 next month), he looked exactly like my girl. I was pretty thrilled to hear that.


If we could be so lucky to have them happy and healthy for that long!  The oncologist said that if we can make it (cancer free) to the 2 year mark, that it wouldn't be unusual for her to make it to 14 or longer. I don't know if he was trying to make me feel better, but it lifted my heart tremendously. 

On the food note though, we're still using adult dog food. We do a lot of the senior testing, but she really doesn't like any senior food we've tried and that COMBINED with her sensitive tummy mean we stick with whatever works until it doesn't work anymore. 

Unfortunately, we're in the "find a new food" phase as she's been dealing with upset tummy for 2.5 months.  She's not too bothered by it, but let's just say that I'm wishing for rain for the garden and to wash away what we can't pick up from our walk. :yuck:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I realize you didn't ask me the supplement question, but we're using one that has made a big different.

SmartCanine™ Joint Ultra - Dog Joint Supplements from SmartPak Canine

Penny went from being sad and kind of down, hard for her to get up, climb stairs and reluctant to get in the car to happy and laughing and bouncing off the walls again.

The dose says 6 tabs/daily for her weight (72+ lbs), but based on the reviews we give her 4. That's seems just right. One bottle lasts 60 days.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> I always wondered how people decided to put their dogs in the "Senior Section". Well duh :doh:, I finally looked and saw that the SS said for dogs "8 and older".


Well there you go. The senior "8 and over"categorization here doesn't bother us at all. I wish my posting Fiona here did not bother you. Fiona is still just a pup heading for birthday number 9.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Well there you go. The senior "8 and over"categorization here doesn't bother us at all. I wish my posting Fiona here did not bother you. Fiona is still just a pup heading for birthday number 9.


She looks like a puppy in that photo!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> Well there you go. The senior "8 and over"categorization here doesn't bother us at all. I wish my posting Fiona here did not bother you. Fiona is still just a pup heading for birthday number 9.


I would never consider Fiona a Senior right now, Diva maybe ????:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hubbub said:


> My girl's 10 and this year the heat has really gotten to her. Fortunately, mobility wise, she gets along pretty well. I was curious as to what sort of supplement you were using.


I started her on Sashas Blend about a year ago. It's for joints and mobility. It's made from the cartilege of various non-threatened ocean species. Tesia went from being exactly like Penny's Mom described in her post: kind of down, hard for her to get up, climb stairs and reluctant to get in the car - to happy and laughing and bouncing off the walls again. And this summer - this very, very hot and humid summer, she has been totally fine and, as I like to say, "full o' beans."

Earlier this year, her arthritis in her two front ankles got quite bad. The ankle joints were swollen, and she had a chronic limp. She was put on Deramaxx, and has not limped since! When she first started, I gave it to her once every 48 hours. Eventually, every 36 hours, then realized she really needs it now every 24 hours. But the happiest day was the first time I realized she was no longer limping. She still plays ball and runs. 



hubbub said:


> If we could be so lucky to have them happy and healthy for that long!  The oncologist said that if we can make it (cancer free) to the 2 year mark, that it wouldn't be unusual for her to make it to 14 or longer. I don't know if he was trying to make me feel better, but it lifted my heart tremendously.


How many months/years is your dog cancer-free now? I also love hearing stories of super-seniors (like the 17 year old). I always tell people, we're going for 20. 



hubbub said:


> On the food note though, we're still using adult dog food. We do a lot of the senior testing, but she really doesn't like any senior food we've tried and that COMBINED with her sensitive tummy mean we stick with whatever works until it doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Unfortunately, we're in the "find a new food" phase as she's been dealing with upset tummy for 2.5 months.  She's not too bothered by it, but let's just say that I'm wishing for rain for the garden and to wash away what we can't pick up from our walk. :yuck:


Poor thing. I assume she's been checked and there is nothing else going on. If it is the food, I would suggest having a look at the ingredients of whatever she was eating that DIDN'T make her sick. See if you can find a senior formula with the same base ingredients. It's not REALLY crucial for a dog to be on senior formula - they're usually lower fat and protein, sometimes smaller pieces of kibble, often have glucosamine and chondroitin (which you can easily give separately as a supplement - oh, Tee was on G and C for many years before she outgrew them and I switched her to Sashas). I use Acana Senior food now - it's chicken based, same as her previous food was. (Which I, for some reason, think of as being a mild, easy to digest protein. I have no idea if that's true).


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> I started her on Sashas Blend about a year ago. It's for joints and mobility. It's made from the cartilege of various non-threatened ocean species. Tesia went from being exactly like Penny's Mom described in her post: kind of down, hard for her to get up, climb stairs and reluctant to get in the car - to happy and laughing and bouncing off the walls again. And this summer - this very, very hot and humid summer, she has been totally fine and, as I like to say, "full o' beans."
> 
> Earlier this year, her arthritis in her two front ankles got quite bad. The ankle joints were swollen, and she had a chronic limp. She was put on Deramaxx, and has not limped since! When she first started, I gave it to her once every 48 hours. Eventually, every 36 hours, then realized she really needs it now every 24 hours. But the happiest day was the first time I realized she was no longer limping. She still plays ball and runs.


We're currently using the Drs Foster Smith Joint Care 3 and their Omega 3 Chews. She had gotten a little slow to get up, as if all her limbs were moving separately, when we started on it and mobility wise she's doing good. She tore her ACL and meniscus 2 years ago and that really knocked her back. Because of the angle of her legs, the TPLO was our best option and since then she's done well, but is more sensitive to cold and has a more "swishy" gate. I'll never forget seeing her run again for the first time. I was THRILLED to see all four of her feet off the ground at once!

The heat/humidity has really gotten to her this year, so I'll be checking out yours and the other suggested one. Thanks! 



Sweet Girl said:


> How many months/years is your dog cancer-free now?


We're not quite "free" - she had surgery to remove the mass in June and the oncologist felt he got a clean margin, but the pathology said no. We're two months in. The cancer is locally invasive, so we do a monthly check in the surgical sight (right beside the vulva - I feel like I'm violating her each time  for a lump and we'll go back every 3 months for lung x-rays. After seeing so many other stories here and talking at the teaching hospital, I know how lucky we were...even that surgery was an option. I wouldn't trade the last two month for anything. Upset tummy and all. 



Sweet Girl said:


> Poor thing. I assume she's been checked and there is nothing else going on. If it is the food, I would suggest having a look at the ingredients of whatever she was eating that DIDN'T make her sick. See if you can find a senior formula with the same base ingredients. It's not REALLY crucial for a dog to be on senior formula - they're usually lower fat and protein, sometimes smaller pieces of kibble, often have glucosamine and chondroitin (which you can easily give separately as a supplement - oh, Tee was on G and C for many years before she outgrew them and I switched her to Sashas). I use Acana Senior food now - it's chicken based, same as her previous food was. (Which I, for some reason, think of as being a mild, easy to digest protein. I have no idea if that's true).


Upset tummy woes - We've consulted the regular vet, the teaching hospital staff and a second opinion vet. She's had numerous fecals (pathogens/bacteria), been through two rounds of proviable (paste and capsules), she was on flagyl for weeks. We'll get one nearly normal stool every so often and then things are worse. 

We are currently trying the food thing as she's built up an intolerance before (but usually resulted in vomiting). If that doesn't clear it up, we'll move into pancreatic testing and absorption tests with a GI specialist. Since there are several vets involved now, I'm ok with trying this route for now. 

Part of me wonders if it might be the stress of summer thunderstorms, fireworks, etc. 

Thanks for asking about her and I appreciate the Acana suggestion - I'll have to look into it, especially the easy to digest protein part.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Penny's Mom said:


> I realize you didn't ask me the supplement question, but we're using one that has made a big different.
> 
> SmartCanine™ Joint Ultra - Dog Joint Supplements from SmartPak Canine
> 
> ...


Thank you for jumping in! I'm always open for whatever information I can get  I always feel like companies "over estimate" the true amount needed for food and supplements.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hubbub said:


> We're currently using the Drs Foster Smith Joint Care 3 and their Omega 3 Chews. She had gotten a little slow to get up, as if all her limbs were moving separately, when we started on it and mobility wise she's doing good. She tore her ACL and meniscus 2 years ago and that really knocked her back. Because of the angle of her legs, the TPLO was our best option and since then she's done well, but is more sensitive to cold and has a more "swishy" gate. *I'll never forget seeing her run again for the first time.* I was THRILLED to see all four of her feet off the ground at once!


I know exactly what you mean!! I never thought I'd see my poor girl walk again without her limp. And to see her jumping and playing and having so much happy energy - despite the insane heat - has been just amazing. I truly think it is the combination of the Sashas AND the NSAID painkiller. I have tried to reduce her dose of the painkiller again, just because I know the risk of being on an NSAID longterm, but I see the difference in her right away when I haven't given her a daily dose. 





hubbub said:


> We're not quite "free" - she had surgery to remove the mass in June and the oncologist felt he got a clean margin, but the pathology said no. We're two months in. The cancer is locally invasive, so we do a monthly check in the surgical sight (right beside the vulva - I feel like I'm violating her each time  for a lump and we'll go back every 3 months for lung x-rays. After seeing so many other stories here and talking at the teaching hospital, I know how lucky we were...even that surgery was an option. I wouldn't trade the last two month for anything. Upset tummy and all.


Bless her heart - and yours! I hope she remains free for many years to come. I hear you about not trading the past two months - and I'm sure you'll find a solution to the upset tummy woes. I'm sure you've explored this - but is she on any meds for the cancer that could be causing the upset? (I feel silly even asking you this). Has the vet suggested going to a diet of chicken and rice, or something other than commercial dog food? I've never done this, but I know many people here do feed their dogs "real" food. Rice is often cited as a good solution to diarrhea. I wonder if you're onto something with the stress. The stress of heat, fireworks, all the vet care... it could be. 

I can't remember where you are from (or if your profile says it) but one of the things I like about Acana (which is made by Champion Foods, which also makes Orijen) is that it is made in Canada from Canadian sourced meat. I just like knowing that her food is "local" - even though it's actually from out west in Alberta! But we've had good results on it - the owner of the food store said it may cause softer poops than her previous food, but she transitioned to it quite well, and has been eating it now for about 7 months.

Good luck to you - I hope you find the cause of the tummy woes. Let me know if you try Sashas. It's a bit pricey - about $90-$100 for the large tub of powder. It lasts about 3-4 months I think. It's worth every penny.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> I came across this article yesterday about new research about calculating your dog's age:
> 
> Calculating the Real Age of Your Dog - NYTimes.com
> 
> ...


According to WebMD's dog age, my bridge boy Taz was 93 when he left us in Feb. His 16th birthday would have been Aug. 31st-he would have been 120, what a life!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> I would never consider Fiona a Senior right now, Diva maybe ????:


She may be a bit Diva-like in the way she does not like to swim or get sopping wet. We got caught in a torrential downpour one day and she did not like that at all. The little meadow vole the huntress captured and consumed last week would most likely disagree with the term Diva, lol.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet Girl said:


> I know exactly what you mean!! I never thought I'd see my poor girl walk again without her limp. And to see her jumping and playing and having so much happy energy - despite the insane heat - has been just amazing. I truly think it is the combination of the Sashas AND the NSAID painkiller. I have tried to reduce her dose of the painkiller again, *just because I know the risk of being on an NSAID longterm, but I see the difference in her right away when I haven't given her a daily dose. *


 I understand your dilemma. Hannah's had to be on and off steroids for her allergies nearly her whole life. It's a double edged sword really...without them regularly he feet swell up and the pads pull away from her toes, she's broken out and chewing relentlessly...with them, she'll have a few pop up spots here and there, but she's gets to enjoy life. 



Sweet Girl said:


> Bless her heart - and yours! I hope she remains free for many years to come. I hear you about not trading the past two months - and I'm sure you'll find a solution to the upset tummy woes. I'm sure you've explored this - but is she on any meds for the cancer that could be causing the upset? (I feel silly even asking you this). Has the vet suggested going to a diet of chicken and rice, or something other than commercial dog food? I've never done this, but I know many people here do feed their dogs "real" food. Rice is often cited as a good solution to diarrhea. I wonder if you're onto something with the stress. The stress of heat, fireworks, all the vet care... it could be.


Thank you. Don't feel silly - I'm open for any and all suggestions/questions. Because her cancer was/is slow growing (my post appt post), we opted to "watch and wait" - hence the monthly check. We've not done a home cooked meal this time around, but it's also never been like this. Her current food is chicken/rice and we're trying turkey/potato plus she's getting pumpkin too. If this transition doesn't work out, I'll probably try just chicken and rice and see if that helps. I think I've been so focused on elimination and it might be easier to start with one thing and add ingredients. 



Sweet Girl said:


> I can't remember where you are from (or if your profile says it) but one of the things I like about Acana (which is made by Champion Foods, which also makes Orijen) is that it is made in Canada from Canadian sourced meat. I just like knowing that her food is "local" - even though it's actually from out west in Alberta! But we've had good results on it - the owner of the food store said it may cause softer poops than her previous food, but she transitioned to it quite well, and has been eating it now for about 7 months.
> 
> Good luck to you - I hope you find the cause of the tummy woes. Let me know if you try Sashas. It's a bit pricey - about $90-$100 for the large tub of powder. It lasts about 3-4 months I think. It's worth every penny.


We're WAY south of you in the Southeastern U.S. I like the local idea too and Hannah grazes through the garden a good bit so I think that might offset any other "food miles"  I'll let you know if we try Sashas, the price is really on par with what she's using now. Thanks again!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

My vet classifies seniors as dogs (and cats) of 8 and up. Once they come in for their exam at this age, they get a senior sheet, which is more extensive than just the general exam page. We also offer to do a bloodwork panel every year for them. It is just easier to have a set age to start looking at these things, and I think 8 is a good number (for some of the giant breeds, it may need to be younger, though).

I wouldn't take it personally by any means


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> She may be a bit Diva-like in the way she does not like to swim or get sopping wet. We got caught in a torrential downpour one day and she did not like that at all. The little meadow vole the huntress captured and consumed last week would most likely disagree with the term Diva, lol.


Well if Erin can be part Wirehaired Pointing Griffon, maybe Fi is the very rare Goldenhaired Hunting Diva ???:


----------

